# DVD Drive not detected.

## Penguin

Afternoon all,

I've been searching this for a few days and haven't been able to find a solution yet; The problem is that my IDE DVD drive (it's the only IDE drive in the system, the HDD's are SATA) isn't detected by Gentoo.

The drive itself is fine, and is picked up by Slackware and XP - Slackware seeing it as /dev/sr0 - and both can read and write to it with no problems.

I've installed a custom kernel, making sure all the IDE, SCSI, PATA (something suggested them) are compiled as Modules and are loaded OK (they all seem to be). Studying DMESG has also proved fruitless; the only references in there are that it loads IDE support, says sr and sd need updating (which according to Google + Gentoo bug listings is a harmless warning due to those guys not updating for the new kernel API).

cdrecord complains of not being able to open the SCSI driver (SCSI support is in the kernel):

   # cdrecord -scanbus

   wodim: No such file or directory.

   Cannot open SCSI driver!

   For possible targets try 'wodim --devices' or 'wodim -scanbus'.

   For possible transport specifiers try 'wodim dev=help'.

   For IDE/ATAPI devices configuration, see the file README.ATAPI.setup from

   the wodim documentation.

Oddly, /proc/devices shows "sr" as a block device (in Slackware the DVD drive is listed as /dev/sr0):

<------------Snip------------->

Block devices:

 1 ramdisk

 2 fd

 7 loop

 8 sd

 11 sr

<------------Snip------------->

If I cat /proc/scsi/scsi it only lists my 2 SATA drives...

The system consists of;

2 x SATA drives (one 500 GB, one 250GB, both detected fine as sda and sdb respectively) 

1 x IDE DVD+/- RW drive, picked up in XP fine, Slackware as sr0.

Intel E8500 Dual Core CPU.

NVIDIA 8800GTX

2 x 1GB DDR3 1333 Mhz FSB RAM.

USB Mouse, PS/2 kb/d.

Running Gentoo AMD-64, 2.6.25 (I'll update the revision this evening when I get back from work).

So, anyone had this problem before ? Has anyone got any solutions ? Any suggestions ?

I'd prefer not to do a reinstall, as I've done a fair bit of customization... But if I must then I shall.

Thanks

Penguin

----------

## FlorianSchmidt

I have two SATA disks and one IDE DVD-drive, too.

Mine is found at /dev/hda

----------

## Penguin

It's not detected at all. No /dev/hd*, no sr*. No cdrom/dvd/dvdrw symlink to another device. Nothing.

----------

## paranoidx

if its ide dvd drive and the only one, it should be in /dev/hda and

cat /proc/devices should report ide0 as one of the device.

but seemingly its not the case in your /proc/devices so most probably your kernel configuring.

things i compiled in kernel (not as module) in this section of kernel config:

device driver > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

  <Y> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

  <Y> Use multiple sector mode ...

  <Y> include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

  <Y> generic/default IDE chipset support

  <Y> Intel PIIXn chipset support (select the chipset for your mobo)

the rest is all set to exclude in this section

if that doesnt work can you post the result:

cat /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info (ignore if it doesnt exists)

and post your /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## Penguin

Thanks for the quick response, I'll try changing those to built in this evening and post results.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *Penguin wrote:*   

> Thanks for the quick response, I'll try changing those to built in this evening and post results.

 

Before you attempt the above (which could cause LOTS of problems), post your kernel .config. Your problem is kernel related, but activating ATA settings isn't the cure, it's more likely to cause problems. Send your .config and I'll fix it for you.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Penguin

I've just been poking around in the menuconfig and realized I wasn't sure of the chipset. I checked and it's a "Ultra DMA 66/100/133 IDE controller integrated in Marvell® 88SE611". A quick Google revealed problems with the chipset, so I'm looking into that for now, thanks for pointing me towards a possible solution, I'll keep you posted (and probably ask for a little more help later).

Edit: for anyone who might come across this with the same problem it's on a "MSI X38 Platinum"

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Pappy M. at your service!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Penguin

Well, I'm sorry to say that even after trying the "Marvell PATA/SATA" kernel options, building in generic support, using the all-generic-ide switch, nothing has worked.

I've decided that now is as good a time as any for me to buy a new SATA DVD drive, so for now at least, I'm giving up on the IDE drive in Gentoo.

I appreciate the help you've given me, but alas, sometimes you have to call it a day.

Thanks,

Penguin

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I understand.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## emerald

Here

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5165677.html#5165677

you have a patch with the driver for the 88SE6121/6122/6141/6145 chip, which, for me, works well with the IDE DVD. The only thing you have to watch out for is to load the marvell driver before the ahci driver, otherwise the device might be taken by the ahci driver and one device can only have one driver.

----------

## LZZ

I'm experiencing the same problem, but in my case I cant even boot from live CD. I tried the 2008.0 beta 1 and beta 2.

Looks like the problem is with the X38 chipset. I also have an IDE DVD ROM.

Is there any way I can boot to install it? I mean, I know I can use a live CD from another distro, but the problem is that I need RAID support, and gentoo is one of the few distros that includes support for it on the livecd.

Is there any way to boot the live CD from an USB stick?

----------

## emerald

Try the SysrescCD from www.sysresccd.org , it's possible to put it onto a usb stick, it's based on Gentoo and includes a 32bit and 64bit kernel, so it's usable to install both, amd64 and x86 versions of Gentoo.

About Raid support i don't know now, i use md raid, autodetect and, as far as i can recall it is detected but, honestly, i didn't really try since i didn't need the raid for my rescue works.

----------

## Bainite

I'm having this exact same problem.  If someone could help me out I would greatly appreciate it.  I'm not sure which files you need to see though, let me know and I'll wegetpaste them

----------

## Bainite

Error: mount point /mnt/cdrom is not below /media/

eject: unmount of `/mnt/cdrom' failed

The drive will now read data cd's but not audio cd's.  Once I load a data cd in there and it comes up so I can view the contents of the disk I go to eject it manually eject button won't work, try to right click and select eject, doesn't work... try 

#eject sr0 (which is the drive)

and that's what I get is the error pasted above  :Razz: 

----------

## Bainite

I don't know about any one else using this thread, but I solved my problem by editing some typos that were in /etc/fstab I believe...  G/l to the rest of you

----------

## Bainite

If this problem has been solved please denote title with a [solved] flag

----------

